# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Kënga ime ...100 vjet Shtet...!

## Çaushi

*Muaji Nëntor, Muaj qe shenon 100 vjetorin e Shtetit Shqiptar.
Urime Shqiptarë, Urime Miq, ku do ku ndodheni....100 vjetori !*

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Po bej dite pa degjuar muzike.  :i ngrysur: 

Per veten.  :i ngrysur: 


4-5 mjafton  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bili99

http://youtu.be/Qp7CxATsVY0

----------


## bili99

http://youtu.be/XGQUfyGSZRw

----------


## prishtina75



----------


## prishtina75



----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendes Caushi dhe te gjithe frekonuesit e kesaj teme.


*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendes Serioze ,e panjohura,Hot Prinz,dhe shum te tjere...

*

----------


## Nete

Per Çaush komandantin,dhe patriotat :me kurore:

----------


## bili99

Postoni Kenge per vendlindjen, Atdheun,100 Vjetorin e Shtetit tone ,kenge te pavdekshme atdhetare...dhe rrugen qe vazhdon. Eshte titulli i temes pra  " Kenga ime Njeqindvjet Shtet"

Gezuar Njeqindvjetorin te gjithe juve ne kete teme qe nga Caushi, dhe te gjithe shqiptareve ne bote...Kam kenaqesine ta ndaje me ju se per kete Jubile do te jeme ne Vlore dhe ne Tirane ( 27 dhe 28 Nentor). Jam i lumtur qe do shkoj ,eshte nje perjetim nje here ne jete.
Gezuar!



http://youtu.be/O_SnR0kyKww

http://youtu.be/1QpSQgfAZaI

----------


## orhideja

Urime per temen, Çaush!!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tetovarja87

Pershendetje per ju Z.Caushi dhe gjithe SHQIPET

----------


## orhideja

> Postoni Kenge per vendlindjen, Atdheun,100 Vjetorin e Shtetit tone ,kenge te pavdekshme atdhetare...dhe rrugen qe vazhdon. Eshte titulli i temes pra  " Kenga ime Njeqindvjet Shtet"
> 
> Gezuar Njeqindvjetorin te gjithe juve ne kete teme qe nga Caushi, dhe te gjithe shqiptareve ne bote...Kam kenaqesine ta ndaje me ju se per kete Jubile do te jeme ne Vlore dhe ne Tirane ( 27 dhe 28 Nentor). Jam i lumtur qe do shkoj ,eshte nje perjetim nje here ne jete.
> Gezuar!
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/O_SnR0kyKww
> 
> http://youtu.be/1QpSQgfAZaI



Te falemnderit per kenget e bukura qe ke pru  :buzeqeshje: ..............ta kam lakmi qe do jesh ne Shqiperi ne ato data  :Lulja3: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZdU0...eature=related

----------


## orhideja



----------


## tetovarja87

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0m4jb6iNVo


Orhide per ty,Folen dhe z.Bili99

----------


## bili99

Rrofsh orhideja,Gezuar!  ja nje si kjo qe ke postu per te rinjte qe e pelqejne kete stil..me rendesi eshte qellimi dhe krenaria per ngjyrat kuq e zi dhe per origjinen dhe qenjen shqiptare te te rinjeve tane anekend botes...

http://youtu.be/LUOtf0Kecwk

----------


## orhideja

> Orhide per ty,Folen dhe z.Bili99
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ezi-4...eature=related


Te falemnderit, tetovare.........per ty dhe listen  :buzeqeshje: 




Gezuar, bili  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tetovarja87



----------


## Nete



----------


## bili99

http://youtu.be/KbBa4gHb9zw





http://youtu.be/M5KgH54qBAs



http://youtu.be/SS4UGgt20FQ

----------

